# VW MK3 Jetta speaker suggestions needed



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

'96 Jetta GL
Can anyone recommend reasonably priced drop in replacements for the 6.5 inchers? I've got the "premium" audio system with 2 speakers in the dash, 2 in the front doors and two in the rear deck (with separate little tweeters). I'd like to replace the speakers in the doors and rear deck with decent speakers that can deal with typical volume levels (I'm over 40 so I don't need to blow out the windows). I'm going to stick with the factory head unit.
Any pointers would be appreciated. The car is a commuter beater so I'm not looking to go crazy with the audio. Just want it to sound decent with my ipod plugged into the AUX jack.
Best,


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Even though it s dd car and you are "older" you would still want to go and listen to different speakers. On a budget Memphis speakers are a good choice, or if you spend a little more Diamonds or Alpines will work.


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected]_Groton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_Groton* »_Even though it s dd car and you are "older" you would still want to go and listen to different speakers. On a budget Memphis speakers are a good choice, or if you spend a little more Diamonds or Alpines will work.

I'm mostly interested in something that just drops in with a minimum of drama. I'm sure pretty much anything aftermarket is going to sound better than the OEMs and definitely better than my OEMs with rotten surrounds.








Will pretty much any 6.5" 4ohm unit drop in? I'm assuming I'll need a relatively shallow speaker for the doors though.
Best,


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah you wont need some big honking speakers. Any normal 6.5 will work.


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

pioneers 2ways sound good for 30 bones at walmart


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (bombz2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombz2000* »_pioneers 2ways sound good for 30 bones at walmart

Yeah, I saw those recently. I think that's going to be the plan. Thanks.
Best,


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

None of the local Walmarts had any 6.5" speakers in stock and I didn't feel like waiting for an online order to show up. So....a local electronics store had Jensen POWERPLUS652 speakers "on sale" for about $35. They sound pretty good. The only downer was that it seems nearly impossible to re-use the factory grills in the rear deck. Was hoping to avoid using the aftermarket grills since I don't need any crackheads breaking a window in my winter beater to look for a nonexistent "system" connected to my $35 speakers.








Thanks for all the suggestions.


_Modified by JCousteau at 6:50 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

you should be able to retain factory grills. i did .


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (bombz2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombz2000* »_you should be able to retain factory grills. i did . 

How did you get them apart? The grills in the back deck appear to have the speakers glued inside them with only the mounting bolts and the magnet sticking out the bottom.
Best,


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

thought you meant doors and such


----------



## Davis. (Jan 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I had pioneer three ways in my old mk3. The rear speakers were in the doors though, not the rear decklid.


----------



## greenjet (May 13, 2010)

How do you remove the rear deck speakers? They're glued or something, no?


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

The rear deck speakers come out as one piece so you have to use the grill that came with the speaker which is a shame because most of them look awful.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*It's a PITA*

JSYK.... I put some shallow mount Polk Coax speakers in my 96 GTi ($50/pr on amazon), and it took much shaving to use the factory grilles. I never could get it to look factory, so I gave up. The grilles that came with the speakers were super ugly and painted silver. Perfect for attracting thieves. 

The factory speakers are super flat against the grilles, and aftermarket speakers stick out about 3/8" or so, which is enough so you can't get the grilles on. I dremeled down the backs of the grilles to the nubs, and it was almost working. 

The factory speaker is a funky size... slightly bigger frame in diameter than a 6.5", but the actual cone is smaller.


----------

